# Missing fisherman in San Antonio Bay



## Shimanobandit (Sep 26, 2006)

A friend of mine has been missing since wednesday. His boat was found in the Dagger point area of San Antonio Bay with the power pole down and the anchor out as well, which is normal for him when he's fishing alone. His boat is a blue marshall with a blue T-top. If anyone has any information about this boat or man, give me a call or text at 361-554-9006. The coast guard and game wardens and many others have been searching for since yesterday and have found nothing. If anyone has found any kind of wadefishing or boat gear floating give us a call and let us know the location it was found and maybe we can verify if it was his or not. Any information would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks,
Clifton 
361-554-9006


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. Hope your friend is found safe.


----------



## Shimanobandit (Sep 26, 2006)

*Missing*

We would also like to thank everyone involved in searching for our friend and family member. Words can not even begin to explain how blessed we feel that there are so many caring people out there taking time out of there schedules on a holiday weekend to aid in this search.
Thanks from the friends and family of this unbelievable man.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

i pray he is found safe.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Prayers for the missing fisherman. angelsm


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

He will be in our prayers.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Can you post a picture of him and his name? It may help.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Prayers for you, your family, and his safe return!


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm assuming this is the same fisherman....I hope he's found safe.

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/state&id=9226283

http://www.victoriaadvocate.com/news/2013/aug/31/joe_ames_ew_090113_218592/


----------



## Crazyfish07 (Dec 14, 2006)

Me and my boy were wading between Daggers point Saturday morning and the bird tower, didn't see anything as we walked, we keep seeing the Red coast guard helicopter fly around us, we did see a about a 12 foot alligator out about 200yds in the water, we waited till he passed scary moment he was heading toward the bird tower, prayers going out to the family and the fisherman.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Praying for his safe return.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Hoping he's found safe.


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

Real strange, I mean boat anchored by power pole & he just vanished?????

Prayers go out for him & his loved ones....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Roofish said:


> Real strange, I mean boat anchored by power pole & he just vanished?????
> 
> Prayers go out for him & his loved ones....


Think one link said his waders were missing too.. Probably climbed out of a perfectly good boat...etc...

Praying hard for the old feller...


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

i'm also 62. i dont feel particularly old, but i am breaking down. heart stuff is a tough thing to handle. anything could happen at any time. prayers up.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Where is Dagger?


I hope the fella is found.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Dagger point is on the west side of sa bay.


----------



## El First Draw (Dec 11, 2012)

Dagger Point is on the Aransas Wildlife shore line, north west of the ICW, on the back side of Chicken Foot Reef


----------



## SSP (Jul 7, 2004)

*any update so far?*

Prayers sent.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. I hope he is found safe.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I do not know if it is accurate or not but I read on FB this morning that supposedly they found his pants and wading belt and that it looked like it had alligator bite marks.

Again, that was just what I read on FB, I have no way to know if it is true or not.

Prayers up for the family.


----------



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

Any news


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Prayers for his safe return, does not sound good thought.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I hope that 'alligator' scenario is not true... That would be a tough way to go...


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Man... That is scary and sad! I pray for some good news on this one.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

capt.sandbar said:


> Man... That is scary and sad! I pray for some good news on this one.


X2


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

Fished up there this morning. Saw a Game Warden boat with another boat up on the west shore and CG boat, and CG chopper working the area over pretty good. Prayers for the family.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Update?


----------



## Crazyfish07 (Dec 14, 2006)

Just got news from my wife she works at Dow with friends of the missing fisherman, they found a leg, with gator marks.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

That sucks. I did not even no Gator's can be in the saltwater.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Whoa...prayers to his family and friends.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Crazyfish07 said:


> Just got news from my wife she works at Dow with friends of the missing fisherman, they found a leg, with gator marks.


Wow!! Thats horrible way to go. Prayers sent to the family.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

They definitely are capable of surviving in saltwater. Cruised by a 7 footer next to Aransas Wildlife refuge in St. Charles Bay. We got within 20 feet of him before he submerged. Needless to say, we did not wade in that area.
Prayers for the fisherman's family. What a horrible situation...


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

see gators by matagorda island all the time


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Wow, how horrible. Prayers for the family


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

So is the thought that the the fisherman passed away (heart condition, etc) and the gator ate him or that the gator attacked and killed him?????? Condolences to the family. Very very sad.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Prayers for he and his family.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Is there any other news about this fisherman?? Prayers to all his friends and family.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Oh man.. That is awful. Prayers up and thoughts go out to the family and friends.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sad to hear this, at least he was doing what he loved, that is where I want to be when I go. Prayers for the family and friends.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

jdusek said:


> That sucks. I did not even no Gator's can be in the saltwater.


A lot of folks would be surprised at how many there are in and around San Antonio and Espiritu Bays. But normally they just take off when anyone is around. It would make you think that something else happened to the gentleman and the gator was a postmortem incident. I certainly hope so.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

When I was 19 or 20, we were doing some gator hunting in that area. Killed one that was 13'2" long. Scary fellow. Sad news for the family if the rumors are true.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very sorry to hear this. My prayers and condolences go out to the family.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Whoa. Truly horrible news but as smack said, he was where he probably wanted to be. Prayers sent to his family.


----------



## Shimanobandit (Sep 26, 2006)

*missing fisherman*

First off we'd like to thank the 2cool family, Texas Game Wardens, United States Coast Guard for all the thoughts, prayers, and support in this trying time. As of yesterday we had found a few of his items, we had not however found him or the rod he was fishing with that day. As they continue searching as I'm writing this, I was asked to put on here that if anyone is fishing in the Webb to Dagger point area of San Antonio bay and finds anything including the rod he was fishing with to give me a call. The rod is a blue Texas Custom rod with Joe Ames on it. The person who finds this rod will get a Texas Custom built to their liking for a reward. Today the search added a cadaver dog to the mix so hopefully this thing will come to a close soon. Once again thanks and continue to keep us in your thoughts and prayers. 
My number
361-554-9006
Clifton


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

capt.sandbar said:


> They definitely are capable of surviving in saltwater. Cruised by a 7 footer next to Aransas Wildlife refuge in St. Charles Bay. We got within 20 feet of him before he submerged. Needless to say, we did not wade in that area.
> Prayers for the fisherman's family. What a horrible situation...


I have been wading up around the north side of Egg Point in St. Charles bay before and heard what sounded like fish busting bait behind me. I turned around to see a gator / croc chasing fish about 100 yards behind me. I high tailed it back to the boat ASAP.

Just this past sunday, On the way home, I saw a gator or croc head in the water as I crossed the cavassos creek bridge. I know a lot of people kayak out in that area.

We have a place on the south end of St. Charles bay and have had gators right up near our pier before.

They are definitely out there.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

yams said:


> i have been wading up around the north side of egg point in st. Charles bay before and heard what sounded like fish busting bait behind me. I turned around to see a gator / croc chasing fish about 100 yards behind me. I high tailed it back to the boat asap.
> 
> Just this past sunday, on the way home, i saw a gator or croc head in the water as i crossed the cavassos creek bridge. I know a lot of people kayak out in that area.
> 
> ...


Same down here in the LLM; the fed's released lots and lots of alligators in the Laguna Atascosa Refuge years ago, the gators are in the bay by the mouth of the arroyo and most resacas and canals throughout the valley now.
All u guys wading be cognizant and cautious.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Man I hope they find out what happened soon. Sad situation for all involved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Sad news.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

see post #10:
Me and my boy were wading between Daggers point Saturday morning and the bird tower, didn't see anything as we walked, we keep seeing the Red coast guard helicopter fly around us, we did see a about a 12 foot alligator out about 200yds in the water, we waited till he passed scary moment he was heading toward the bird tower, prayers going out to the family and the fisherman.

thats scary stuff


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Prayers sent for the family and the fisherman.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ant Further News?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Sadly yes,

http://www.kztv10.com/mobile/news/hope-fades-in-search-for-local-missing-fisherman/

Probably will never know exactly what happened, prayers up to all of Mr. Ames' family and friends.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Not to be macabre but do they have enough to perform any type of postmortem? I assume not since it says something about never knowing what happened. The only case I could find of a fatal alligator attack in Texas occurred back in 1836.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Sad, prayers sent. I surely wouldn't wade fish up that way w/o a pistol.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

terrible prayers to the family


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Another link from channel 6 in Corpus. http://www.kristv.com/news/locals-fear-alligators-got-fisherman-in-san-antonio-bay/


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Prayers to the family


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Prayers for the family.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Thats really sad


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

Terrible story. Prayers sent out to the family.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

I was hoping for a good ending to this story. Prayers to the family.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's horrible.

Condolences to his family.

TH


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Horrible news. Prayers sent.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very very sad story prayers sent for him and his family.


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Very sad...prayers sent for the family and friends.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Prayers sent for the family and friends.


----------



## BBDMike (Jan 16, 2012)

Prayers to the family and friends


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Just heard on the radio they have recovered his body.


----------



## JOKER (May 16, 2007)

*Rumor City*

Folks, I'm Joes nephew and there has been no body recovered and there probably won't be. Thanks for all the support. And those who speculate and spread rumors, well you now where you can go straight to.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

That's what they stated. Whoever reported the news got it wrong. My condolences.


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

COASTAL HILLBILLY said:


> Folks, I'm Joes nephew and there has been no body recovered and there probably won't be. Thanks for all the support. And those who speculate and spread rumors, well you now where you can go straight to.
> 
> Coastal Hillbilly, my wife works with Joe's son, our condolences to your family sir. Very tragic ordeal. She was at work with him when he got the call from his mom to go check on him. So sorry for yall's loss.
> 
> It looks a little fishy


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Coastal Hillbilly- Sorry for your loss. I think the speculation comes from a good place as strange as that sounds. Likely most of us connect with your Uncle Joe. He sounds like a dedicated fisherman and the kind of guy I'd want to fish with so a lot of us probably wish we could speculate/add what information we know in order to help solve the mystery surrounding one of our brother fishermen. 
Sorry again for your loss. He sounds like a heck of a guy.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Calm winds and following seas....very sad out come.


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Prayers to the family and friends. Tragic event.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Prayers for comfort for family and friends.
Terrible.
On a side note, we saw a big alligator swimming around in Army Hole not too long ago.


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

Prayers and Sad for sure ! that`s one of the reasons I don`t usually get out of a perfectly good boat and If I do not wading over knee deep water I can cast whatever distance to make up for it..


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's a article from yesterday in the Victoria Advocate updated today. Prayers for his family. http://www.victoriaadvocate.com/news/2013/sep/03/missing_man_sl_090413_218737/?counties&counties


----------



## FishingGramps (Feb 20, 2008)

*So Sad*

Prayers sent to the fisherman and his family. This is such a tradgedy.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

that is a sad ending for sure prayers for the family


----------



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

This is so tragic. My condolences to his family. Post #10 on this thread is just a bit too errie. That was before anyone knew that a gator was even going to be part of this.



> Me and my boy were wading between Daggers point Saturday morning and the bird tower, didn't see anything as we walked, we keep seeing the Red coast guard helicopter fly around us, *we did see a about a 12 foot alligator out about 200yds in the water, we waited till he passed scary moment he was heading toward the bird tower*, prayers going out to the family and the fisherman.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

jdusek said:


> That sucks. I did not even no Gator's can be in the saltwater.


 We've seen them while floundering in East Matty. Seen them in St. Mary's Bayou as well.


----------



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

We used to hunt among them and see them all the time when we used to hunt Chiquipin and Lake Austin area almost 35 years ago. There is no doubt they are around and have been around. Certainly not impossible, but my instinct is that it wasn't an attack but maybe a medical issue first. Maybe others have heard of attacks, but this would be the first I've heard of one on our coast.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

surfnturf said:


> We used to hunt among them and see them all the time when we used to hunt Chiquipin and Lake Austin area almost 35 years ago. There is no doubt they are around and have been around. Certainly not impossible, but my instinct is that it wasn't an attack but *maybe a medical issue first. *Maybe others have heard of attacks, but this would be the first I've heard of one on our coast.


That was my thinking (and hoping) as well, Surf... Hope he had a massive heart attack and died naturally first.. Can't think of a more horrible way to go otherwise...


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear about this. Prayers that Joe's family and friends can find peace knowing that he is in a better place.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Anyone that fishes in that part of the coast knows the gators are around, the refuge is covered in them. We wade in St. Charles regularly and see them pretty much every time we fish once the water warms up in the spring. Only had one run us back to the boat, she was a big female well over 10' long that was calling her babies back to the nest and none too happy we were in the area.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

A Rosary will be held at Holy Cross Catholic Church in Bay City on Monday, September 9th at 10:30am. Lunch will be held afterwards at the KC Hall in Bay City.


----------

